# Transfer vip722 dvr internal hard drive



## aztechie (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a VIP722 dvr that keeps rebooting. It started 2 days ago - no message on the screen, no warning - it just shut off while I was watching a recorded program. I waited for it to reboot, and 3 minutes later, it happened again. Worked fine for the rest of the night, but today it happened again. And now, it just keeps rebooting - doesn't stay on for longer than 5 minutes. 

After 2 frustrating and unproductive calls with Dish Network, all they are going to do is send me a new receiver. Well that's just great, but what about the over 40hrs of HD programming that I have on the current DVR?! The only option the tech support would give me is to transfer everything to an external hard drive - but since my power doesn't stay on for long, that isn't going to work!

Does anyone know how to remove the internal hard drive and transfer it into the new reciever? The tech support rep would not tell me how to do this, but said it's doable...mad: 

Has anyone had a problem like this? Any other suggestions on how to transfer the recorded programming are welcome too...


----------



## rpratt (Jun 4, 2006)

aztechie said:


> I have a VIP722 dvr that keeps rebooting. It started 2 days ago - no message on the screen, no warning - it just shut off while I was watching a recorded program. I waited for it to reboot, and 3 minutes later, it happened again. Worked fine for the rest of the night, but today it happened again. And now, it just keeps rebooting - doesn't stay on for longer than 5 minutes.
> 
> After 2 frustrating and unproductive calls with Dish Network, all they are going to do is send me a new receiver. Well that's just great, but what about the over 40hrs of HD programming that I have on the current DVR?! The only option the tech support would give me is to transfer everything to an external hard drive - but since my power doesn't stay on for long, that isn't going to work!
> 
> ...


See the thread I started titled "722 constant reboot" for my similar tale. However, I can't help with your specific problem, I just gave up on my recorded programming, irritating though that was.

Bob


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

If you remove the drive and put it in a new receiver, the new receiver in all probability will re-format the drive adn you will lose all recordings anyway.

If you cannot copy files to an EHD, I guess the HDD swap might be worth a try.

But be aware that there are tamper labels inside the 722 that if broken void your warranty.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Using an External Drive to move content is the answer. I even heard some rumor that E* may be able to transfer preference settings, but that may have just been a rumor.

I do not recommend swapping drives. Every receiver has a Receiver CAID number that is unique to that receiver. I do not know if that is married or imprinted onto the HDD or not. It may reformat the drive if you try.


----------



## dandirk (Sep 30, 2008)

I am surprised that no one has tried to put a new/larger HDD into these boxes yet...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

dandirk said:


> I am surprised that no one has tried to put a new/larger HDD into these boxes yet...


I am sure it has been attempted. I am also sure that the discussions around the Internet of it not working because of some proprietary handshake code in the MBR of the HDD holds at least some truth as well. But again it I have not tried it myself so I don't know if those discussions are fact or not.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Someone in this list said he tried it a good while back. It was a larger drive, not one from another receiver. However, when the receiver automatically formatted the larger drive he ended up with the same amount of space as the original drive because it was automatically partitioned to the same fixed partition sizes. At least that's the way I remember the story, true or not, I don't really know but it sounds reasonable.


----------



## dandirk (Sep 30, 2008)

ChuckA said:


> Someone in this list said he tried it a good while back. It was a larger drive, not one from another receiver. However, when the receiver automatically formatted the larger drive he ended up with the same amount of space as the original drive because it was automatically partitioned to the same fixed partition sizes. At least that's the way I remember the story, true or not, I don't really know but it sounds reasonable.


probably the system removed partitions and creates new ones at a set size...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

ChuckA said:


> Someone in this list said he tried it a good while back. It was a larger drive, not one from another receiver.  However, when the receiver automatically formatted the larger drive he ended up with the same amount of space as the original drive because it was automatically partitioned to the same fixed partition sizes. At least that's the way I remember the story, true or not, I don't really know but it sounds reasonable.


Nope. 
You can't use bigger HDD then 500 GB inside of 722, also a list of approved disks is short, one Seagate and one WD (OEM).

You mixed up with that attempt to use bigger disk for 921.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

No. It was on a 622. I was not around in the 921 days. Just reporting what I heard, not guarantying fact.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I didn't find any hint in your post it was about 622 ( the thread is about 722 ).

Anyway, yes you could install 500 GB inside 622 and it will accept full size. Just find those disks from approved list.

Somehow you messed everything what you read at SatGuys.


----------

